# Any Old Musketeers? - Part Three



## Bunny-kins

*NEW HOME LADIES*








​*HAPPY CHATTING!*​


----------



## holly01

Suppose i'll be Billy no mates on er now then....  
ah well i'll chat to me twins n tell them all about the craic we _used_ to av on er   

  

At least i am 1st for a change  go on say it Loopers sur i've dam the hate else to be at only surfin the net


----------



## betty-77

Holly how you and twinnies keeping?  how far on are you now?

Emak cant wait to hear how you got on today   

hope shaz and  little aya are doing o.k, sounds like you have had a right run of things      

Loopy how's you and baby A.  i've been looking at photos when i get a chance on ** and you all look brill.

Yella if your looking in, hope your o.k pet, thinking of you     

Glitter how the girls for you? are you getting much sleep!!  Jamie has finally started sleeping through (again) so i'm feeling a bit more human these days    cant believe how much i appreciated a few hours uninterupted kip!!

would love to hear from you all and get the craic going again   yip i do know how little i post, but i will try - promise   

Betty xx


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i`m taking off the silly hat and laying down my sword    

But only for a while  i`ll stop by and say hi now and then  i`m   like a baby so please excuse me if i keep it

short and sweet... thanks for all the love and support you`ve shown me over the many many months we`ve known each

other   and i wish you all the very best for the future  its been a blast 

Yella xx


----------



## emak

Yella ,i just wanna say you will be greatly missed here on FF ,you have been such a support to all of us (me included) through the hard times and been there to offer your congrats at the good times .I am so gutted that it hasnt worked out for you and can honestly understand how you feel that you need to take time out .We are all here for you if/when you decide you are ready to come back to us .


----------



## holly01

Yellaaaaaaaaaaaaa we're guna    u have beena wee star and so supportive to us all wile we have went through our treatments
I totally understand u having to take time out and refresh but i hope u will come back soon
Best wishes to u chick       

What ways the rest of the Muskateers getin it these days    (no   answers plz)
Everyone must be wee busy mammies n no time for surfin unlike me    who has wayyyyyy to much time on me hands

Emma hows the bump comin along?no wee pics 4me on ** chick    what dates ur next scan?
i bet u are walking on    n ritely so u deserve this so much chick

Betty hows the wee men doin? i can not believe how quick the time has gone in and how big they have got,u must be run of ure feet and wonder what ye done b4 they came along   

Loopers me u an A have a date 2 arrange next week so i'll hear all about ure shanigens at the wend    

Shaz so happy wee Aya is home again where she belongs and no doubt u are spoilin er rotten,u btr get more photos on ** to we see the wee dote

Glitter hows u an the wee women doin?3mths already....omg flyin in eah..they are two wee princesses i tell ye.i get goosebumps when i look at them photos an think i have 2 inside me    (werirdooooo)

Afm well i am 18wks 2mara     have had a sore back on n off so the m/w has signed me off work as she says its too big a risk  and afraid of prem labour...so who am i to argue eah
we have a scan on wed and then our big scan on 14th june,still dont believe i am pg and have two wee 'glasgee hens' in there but no doubt it will sink in soon   

Hope we will all get an oul natter soon n catch up ...i'll do the tea n buns see'in as i'm at dam al else all day   

Huggles to all


----------



## holly01

O.M.G them 2's at it on me head


----------



## holly01

Do ye hear the bluffer      n u givin me tips on how to keep the romance alive now with a bump


----------



## emak

Ha ha ha yous two have made me giggle this evening .
Holls what 2 at doing what on yer head?? Are you feeling any movement yet from the twinnies ,what size is your bump?Enjoy your sick leave    im lookin forward to "big" scan just waiting fot the date to be posted out to me   
Loopers hows your wee A she is such a wee dote ,you lovin the ole mat leave.....i canny wait lol  
Shaz     
Hows are 2 twin mummies Betty and Glitter ,i sure yous are rushed off yer feet and dont have much time to be on ere.
AFM still havin bouts of sickness ,heartburn killing me and im like the size of a house ..one big fat mama BUT apart from that lovin it     ,have my brother and his wife .3 kiddies arriving from Oz in 4 weeks time im so looking forward to seeing them espically the babas and a couple of weeks off work ..thank god.
E xx


----------



## shaz2

Hello girls

wee quick post to say hi an mark the page, Sorry havent been on much but as usual nothing is plain sailing with me lol   , glad use are all doing well an promise i will catch up properly at the weekend, im always thinking away about use all, 

yella so sorry to see your leaving us for a while but totally understand an i 2nd wat emak said you have always been a great support to us all on here an i wish you all the very best    we will miss you   

catch use all soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## emak

Christ am i seeing things ....is that Shaz ??      How are you mrs?


----------



## shaz2

ha ha ha ha ha yes im alive lol


----------



## emak

Glad to hear it ....any morphine shots on the **** today


----------



## shaz2

lol on morphine patchs now until get the surgery so hoping its not going to be too long to wait, how u keeping honey? call over for lunch any day u like   xx


----------



## emak

Me busy working 9-5 what a way to make a living la la la       ,hows the patches working ? Do they make you feel all funny??
Right away to me bed ,u gonna be fit for dinner on monday night?


----------



## holly01

Wooohooo we have action on the ole muskateers!!i like it i knew me t n buns wud encourage ye's outta ur hideouts   

Awwh Shaz great to see a wee post from ye chickadee,i hope u are loving bein a mummy   

Emma was that a wee bitta Dolly's 9-5 i hear ye crowin      lol!glad to see ye are still    good sigh eah 

Holy moly Loopers where did that wee baba ye had er wan day go?     ?shes grownin wayyyyy to fastttttttttttttt eah    but totally scrumpeousssssss,guna break sum hearts that doll   

hows the twinnie mammies doin?....wrecked no doubt   

as the sayin goes 'AFM' scan 2mara    an i can not wait to see them 2 wee munchkins again,    alls good with them                

so off to bed to make the time roll around  quicker     (oh god do tell me u all feel/felt like this when it was ur time    or have i totally lost the plot......)


----------



## betty-77

Shaz good to here from you, hope your all o.k    

Holly, you must be soooo excited, cant wait to hear how you get on, i just loved going for my scans, amazing!!

i'm shattered, boys think 6am is a good wake up time these days, going on for weeks now    they usually go to sleep by latest 7:30, but tonight when dh is out for the night J decided he didnt want to go to bed and squealed the place down and only stopped when i put him in a wee single buggy and pushed him up and down.  i have tried everything i could think of but nothing would get him to sleep until now.  i'm so shattered.  so just poured a lovely big rum and diet coke, yum    i've had a rough couple of weeks between them both teething and H having an ear infection and on antibiotics poor wee man, but boy its took it outa me.


----------



## weeza82

Hello

Anyone remember me? I used to post here a long time ago when life was different and time was freely available lol!!!!

What's the crack ladies? Long time no chat! I have to confess I haven't even been lurking, I just haven't been online much at all!!! So much has happened here! 

First up, congrats to EVERYONE! All the baby Shaz's, baby Loopy's the soon-to-be-baby Emaks and Holly's! And that's just the nes I've seen on this page!!! Hopefully I will be back for a more detailed catch up later and hear everything then!

Not much going on with us, been back at work full time (needs must  ) since February, hence the lack of time! Olivia is 1 (ONE!!!!) next Sunday, can you believe it?? She is a real gem, so funny, almost walking and into absolutely everything!

But must go before the boss in our new open plan office catches me! Cheerio!


----------



## holly01

I have just discovered i can sit out on the deckin in the    and also be online wooohoo!!thats it ther will def be nout done now in the house  lol!!bring on this heatwave everyone is chattin about     

Thanks girlies for ure wee messages yday they meant so much    omg!!the two wee burisers are doin great,gotten so big since our last scan,cannot wait now til our 'big scan' in 3 weeks time.

Loopers hope u n A didnt buy tooooo much yday wit PK's plastic    actually thats a lie i hope ye burnt a hole in it swipin it   

Weeza i was just thinkin af ye the other day n thinkin  how much has changed since that day we all met for lunch for the 1st time,hard to believe eah   

Hi to all u other muskateers,hope all is well


----------



## emak

Ack Loopers your post has me in  ,you wee lonely girl how the heck are ya? The pic of A on your ** profile is just beautiful .A real wee looker  
YIPEEEEE Holly has *finally *got a ticker ,love the scan pics .
Weeza welcome back ,im guessing that you must be coming close to your nhs go
Shaz hows the gall stones   the pic of A was class.
Glitter and Betty our twin mammies ,how are you bot keeping ...rushed off your feet im sure.
AFM nothing to report ,have been feeling grand for almost a week apart from very tired ,the ole heat was a killer at the weekend ,have a serious lack of summer clothes ,all last years stuff is 2 sizes too small for my lard **** never mind the expanding bump   done a bit of online shopping last night fingers crossed the sun comes back out to play.
E xx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls!

Took the head staggers today and decided to have a wee sneaky peak at what you've all been up to. Congrats to all of you who've had babies and those with babies on the way.....what a blessing  
We've decided over the last couple of months that adoption is not for us and initially I felt relieved to have made the decision. Over the last couple of weeks I have become quite depressed and been off work. Just not coping with the whole thing and dealing with what I've been through over the last year. It has been so devastating to think that this is def the end of the road for us re having babies. Starting to feel much better now and taking a break from work has been just what I needed
So, today, when I was scanning through different threads I came on some info re IVM which doesn't use any drugs and so it would probably be safe for me after breast cancer. I've been on the internet all day getting the info and searching for clinics etc. The Oxford Fertility clinic pioneered the procedure and so I'm planning on asking my GP to refer me there. I am waiting on a hormone profile from my GP to see if I am ovulating, which is obviously fairly crucial. Feeling quite excited, especially as my DH seems all up for it too, that there may still be a glimmer of hope for us  
Would love to know if any of you have heard much about IVM? Maybe I'll be on here a little more over the coming weeks  
Love Pink Tulip xxx


----------



## holly01

Yes Miss K i got me ticker sorted!thats the oul teacher comin out in ye     

Hiiiiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa all me lovlies,whats the craic??

Awhhh PT lovely to see a wee post from you chick,     
i am sorry i am clueless re IVM but no doubt when Loopers returns she'l be a wealth of knowledge    
You are just right to take time of and focus on things u want to do,plenty of time for work when u are in better form    esp nice bein of ths gud weather althou it wud founder faries  the day   

Emma i am goin to bombard u 4 a bump photo now    or a scan pic see'in as i am sooo technical and have one up   

Shaza Baby hows Aya doin,more photos plzzzzzz

Hows the twinnies doin??i see ure wee women are startin to chat to ye Glitter,awwwhh
N Betty we need more photos on ** of ure 2 wee dotes,gtin big no doubt eah

Congrats Loopers on the    2day,amazin eah,this time last year it was all a dream now its come true eah,just one think for it now thou      like mad for a wee bro/sis 4 the wee woman   

Well me n the twingles are great,eating our way through the cupboards 2day thou    hopin this is normal(lol) and its a growth spurt    or am i just a starvo lookin any excuse...

Can i ask Betty n Glitter what they felt like at this stage 19/20wks....and did u think ure bump was big some people delight in tellin me i am HUGH          
anyway i dont care if we have to widen doors/gates as we have waited lonnnnnng enuf for these days    
rite must get up af me    n do something 

L8rsssssssssssssssss


----------



## holly01

to all this wet miserable day   
i am still in me pj's  n me n the dog are avin a duvet day!!!love it lol,headin out to dinner tonite an i cant be footered!!
bath tan etc etc 

sooo whats the craic with ye all??any stories to make me giggle?

Shaz hows wee Aya doin?
Emma i see ure lookin forward to the b/h chick  Hows baby K doin?Any date for the next viewing?do u think the time is flyin or draggin 4 ye pet?
Bets N Glitz i shall be bombardin u both from er on in for info on bein a twin mummie,as i think i am *slowly *startin to realise (  ) i actually mite be guna have 2 wee babies in a few months         crazy or what!!!!ME a mummy  poor wee wains i hear ye all sayin​​Weeza any craic for us?Hows the Dongle  Had u a BIG 1st birthday bash for O?no photos of er chick?​​Looperssss whats goin on??Hope ye av them posters ready n up all over town!​Bet the wee woman is glad of the cooler weather this wend,she can get er wee naps in peace,wee chicken lickin ​​Riteee must wake this dog up shes snornin er  off doin me head in ​​Laterssssssssssssss chickadeesss    ​


----------



## emak

Hi ladies i hope you are all well 
Im doing ok ,no sickness anymore loopy actually dont feel anything at all    hows wee A doing ?
Holls hows it going ?Still coughing away ,  what about work are you still off (enjoying the weather)
Shaz hope you are well 
PT how are you hun ,hope that you are finding out loads of info    
Twin mammies hope yous are well and very busy i suppose.
Nothing happening with me AT ALL ,im soooooooooooooooooo boring ,just wanted to say hello .
E xxx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Ladies,

God I can't keep up with ye! Lots of twin preggers, soooo lucky. What a blessing! That is my dream come true. 
I've been off line alot recently as was away on a cruise  .......not for me.....too many people,LOL  . I also went through a pretty dark patch over last 2 months, very depressed and not coping with work etc. took some time out and not alot better. I'm back at work again and in good form.
I had my hormone profiling checked to see if we may be suitable candidates for IVM but it looks like I'm not ovulating   I guess it shouldn't come as any great surprise. i last had a period 50 days ago so it would seem that I am becoming menopausal   Just what I need at 36.
it's amazing how these things change your mind about stuff tho cos I've always thought I would never consider egg donation......and now we are seriously contemplating it. Which is good cos we've still got hope.
I was hoping that some of you lovely ladies could give me any of your knowledge about egg donation...can you get it done in Origin? Alot of people see to go to Alicante, judging by the other threads but I can't quite understand why as it seems so expensive
Anyway, all the heavy stuff aside, we're having a great weekend....out on Friday night, sozzled  , died a death yesterday  , got up this am and did a 5km run and this afternoon having family over for BBQ and more  I guess if we did have kids life would be very different


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Ladies,

All very quiet on here these days....I guess everyone is getting on with enjoying the sunshine.
I contacted Origin this week to enquire about egg donation. The lady that deals with it is on leave and will contact me next week. Looking forward to moving forward with some info.

Loopy one - thanks for your supportive comments  We went on a med cruise, a few stops in Italy, couple in spain, one in france and one in tunisia. Loved all the stops and seeing different places but just found the ship a bit too hectic. 3.5 thousand passengers  

Bye for now, PT


----------



## betty-77

Pink Tulip, just want to say i think you are the bravest and strongest person i 'know' and you should be soooooo proud of yourself    i hope that you have success with origin you so deserve it.


----------



## holly01

Alrite me luvlies ack y does my wee smilies nat work     well ye no the {more} section!

Soooo whats all the scoobie with ye's eah??

so everyones luvin the heat then    well obv nat the wee babies    nat fair on them eah

So Loopers wasnt it u who said u wer guna organise a wee luch date 4 us all again to have a gud oul catch up..................................   seein as u are so organised n all    cause if u left it to me it wud nvr be organised!!

thank god 4 BB hi for i am BORED.COM!!the joys af bein married to a farmer    well i think i am married as it is that longggggggggggggggg since i seen him for more then 5mins    lol!!

Shaz luv the photos of Ayas christening u all look fantastic,yummy mummy indeed!!

       One word FLIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## holly01

I get the message...............................................................


----------



## shaz2

me is here too holls lol well sometime ha ha ha


----------



## betty-77

Ya  beat me to it Loopy


----------



## holly01

such a Randomer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go tell ure special friend      ukwim Emma&Shaz


----------



## emak

Good to see we are all in top form   
Well whats the craic with you all ,im sure all you mammies are busy bees....and for Holls and me ,we are hmmmmmm how do you put it BLOOMING   
Im soooooo looking forward to finishing up on mat leave was planning to finish work mid oct but i will possibly have a couple of weeks hols before then so seems more like early Oct yipeeeee .Still havent bought much for bubs ,got pram and a few wee odds and ends ,still a wee bit scared to actually believe this is all real ,so holding out on the shopping ....just about


----------



## betty-77

hey girlies, glad we are all in good form    long time no chat though    

well my big news is that i have started the boys in creche     started last week, we went with them for   2hrs for 3 days then left them for 2 days and they loved it.  they go every thurs and fri now so were back today and got on just great again.  cant believe my wee babies are getting so big and getting into everything, two wee charachters with such different personalities.  i'm not back to work until mid sept so i have joined the gym as of today and am going to take advantage of my first days away from babies in over 10 months getting myself into some kind of shape   

big hugs to all bumps and babies - loopy you still thinking of no.2   we have decided that we wont be going down the ivf road again, however we aint doing anything to stop mother nature.......     to be honest i'm very happy were we are and would be terrified to be pg again but hey we'll see what happens.


----------



## shaz2

wat i miss? lol i no its something juicy


----------



## emak

OMG i wonder why yer woman Shaz is back on the scene    .
Looper havent really bought too much ,the pram was main thing ,and a few odds and ends .I see you are thinking of jumping back onto the tx rollercoaster ...fair play to you ,im like Betty and will NEVER EVER have tx again ,have to be realistic of what my chances would be and accept i have a wee miracle growing inside me right now,we have spent a small fortune this past year ,if a natural miracle happened that would be amazing   .
Think we are gonna look at nursery furniture next week when im off .Have seen some beautiful cot beds with matching dressers with changing tops ,just need to make a decision really .
Can i ask where any of you gals bought your nursery furniture ,there seems to be very limited choice here in Derry  
Betty i see your wee boys are in creche ,how wonderful for them both (and you of course) are you starting back to work
Glitter hows your wee darlings doing?
Holls wow 7 weeks and counting   

A big hello to our absent musketeers hope you are well
E xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all, long time, no post,lol! 

My two wee ducklings are sound asleep, it's nice to just chill out for a while. 

Wait till I give yous all a laugh or maybe a scare! Do yous remember me saying before my pregnancy that I'd been to a fortune teller and she had predicted twins for me? Well I went back to her a few weeks back and she insisted that I'd be pregnant AGAIN with TWINS by 2011, well I almost fainted I tell ya's, nodded my head and she said I'm only telling you what's coming up on the tarot cards. Girls all joking aside it has freaked me out a bit, according to her I'm going to come into money which will fund the treatment, she kept repeating that she saw me surrounded by medical staff. In my heart of hearts o honestly don't think I could go through treatment again, as you all know how draining it can be, but hey, never say never, eh!! Oh and by the way she insisted it will be twin boys. I promised myself not to take it all so serious but she did correctly predict twins for me last time, eeekkkkk!


----------



## shazd

I N UK in N. Ireland have received a grant for patients who reside in the Southern Health & Social Care Trust, to run a series of interactive workshops and/or therapy evenings under the theme of improving one's mental health. The workshops will run for 6 months from October 2010 onwards for up to 20 attendees who are suffering the effects of infertility. We plan to bring in reputable speakers on nutrition, relaxation, counselling, life coaching, relationships etc. The workshops are FOC and will run on a Wednesday evening in a Portadown Hotel, once per month from 7.30pm. If you are interested then please get in touch ASAP (places limited). Email [email protected]


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls, 

I'm still lurking. I love to hear how you're all getting on and I'm so happy that so many of you have little ones now.
I'm in the process of trying to set up an initial consultation for Sims clinic for egg donation. It's very expensive - £12,000 - so not sure if we will go for it. I want to explore the option any way and see if we are suitable. The more time passes the more I think I'm getting too old and so enjoying our life together that we are fine the way we are. I am blessed with a great marriage  
Glitter - I can't get over your gorgeous wee twins - just adorable - who'd have thought it back in that wee room at the Craigavon meetings. I'd love to know who the fortune teller is, could you pm me with the details. Spooky stuff, you'll be a mother of 4 before you know it  

Bye for now  xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Pink tulip, lovely to hear from you, pm for you Hun xo


----------



## shoppingqueen

Rarely on here now but just wanted to drop in & say hi!  Lovely to read all your updates - so many of you Mummies now & mummies in waiting.

Am 17 wks pregnant.  SET in May.  Twins anniversaries were last week - they in our hearts & thoughts always but  this new wee bundle has eased the pain so much  

Love & hugs
S
xxx


----------



## holly01

Howdy ladies whats the craic??we have been v bad muskateers   

Sweetchili grt to hear from ye,hows things goin for u? 4 days to E/T     

SQ soooo glad to hear alls goin gud for u chick n ure wee baba is bringin u the happiness u sooo deserve    where do u get scanned?

As for the other muskateers.....  well i guess they are flat to the mat with thier bundles n i hope to god in a locka days i will be joinin them       sooooo exxxxxcited.com!!!!


----------



## emak

Ack loopers i was just about to send a search party out for ya ,hope you are well and enjoying being back at work (as if) Hows wee A?
Sweetchilli good luck huni for egg coll tomorrow      
Shopping queen good to hear from ya      17 weeks ,hope you are feeling good
PT have you looked into egg donation abroad or even across the water ,sims seems awful expensive  
Glitter and Betty hows double trouble theses days  
Shaz looking forward to my pedicure tomorrow night   

Right think thats everyone 
Later girls  E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Well girls got 14 good eggies just hopeing they are mature and fertilitse , so 7 for me and 7 for the other lady , i hope it works out for her i really do 
Dh sperm is above normal now cant believe it   
So all them vitamins i have been making him take are working , they couldnt believe how much it has improved 
So if this time dosent go are way we will be bonking on a regular basis      
The doc at manchester seemed to think there may be a binding prob and thats why we are having no suscess , he said he could do ivf but he wanted icsi cause he wanted to give us the best chance

Shopping queen , so happy for you hunnie   

Holly  How are ya hun 

Emak when you back for another scan 

Loopy , i would be going mad if i didnt have me computer lol really bad withdrawel syptoms    how are you keeping ??

Hi to everyone else , hope yous are all keeping ok    sorry about the spelling


----------



## holly01

Awwwhhhh so chuffed for ye S/C u must be delighted    plz god as u say the next stage goes to plan       ,is fri ure e/t? are u over in manchester??just shows the oul vitamins def help    

had our 34wk scan andddddddddddddddddddddddddddd bk in 2wks time     was soooooo hopin i wud get a date for evection but nada nada    ah well btr in big mamas oven cookin another wile i guess

big hi to all the other muskateers


----------



## betty-77

Hey girls, so busy with the boys i hardley ever get a chance to even lurk anymore!!  

Holly hang in there for as long as you can!!  i remember how hard it was at your stage, i couldnt even walk anymore!! i was same as you - no date given at 34 weeks and then the next week they told me i was going in a couple of days, so it will all happen very quick.

Emak hows you keeping?? when is your due date??

hope all the mums and babies are keeping well

Yella chick, miss your craic, if your lurking big hugs from me and boys.

hi to everyone else, sorry not much time to read back at mo, but will try later.

Boys are going to be 1 in a couple of weeks, cant believe its been a year.  i back to work in 3 weeks and not looking forward to it at all, but has to be done.

chat soon

Betty xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Terrific news re 14 eggies - have everything crossed for you.

Holly thanks.  We are going private again after the history.  See Doc Ong (Royal) - he's great & sees us every 2 wks even tho that aint the contract! 
We are v blessed.  I hope our story gives some of you HOPE.  This time last year our world was shattered never to be same again

Holly - not long now!!  All the luck in the world with your 2 wee miracles!

S


----------



## holly01

Howdy ladies..........................

SQ so glad u are bein seen often gives u a peace of mind and u get to see the wee pet grow    cant believe ure 17wks    time is just a blink isnt it 

Emma i hope u have booked ureself in 4 a half day spa treatment,u deserve it,time to relax and unwind and recharge,so glad baby K behaved yday and came up trumps n the end   

SC u will prob be avin e/t round about now so            all is goin to plan and this is ure time chick

Awhhhhhh Betty      can nottttttttttttttttttt believe ure 2 wee men are going to be 1      imagine!!!!!!the wee dotes.big party on the cards??are they crawlin/walkin now??ack hi y do they have to grow up so quickly   

Shaz i see A has ye been getin er molars    keepin ye up at nite!!!lol imagine that wee dote with a mouthful of teeth!!

Yella and PT if u are lookin in i think of u both often hope u are doin well     

Glitter how ye findin bein back at work     missin the wee ducklings like mad i'd say,awhh they are gettin so big doll,and gorgeous one the spit af u and the other spit of S eah.

Loopers wtc??hows them kids behavin now u are back a locka days?u got them all settled in?Saw A with er gran the other day,eatin a 99  in mky d's sooooo cute      oj,oj!!!!!!!!!   naw but it was lovely to see er an gran out walkin the dog round the island that sunny day,hope she had er suncream on       lmao!!!!!jokeeeeeeeeeeeee

ahhhhh jes this boredom does weird things to ye eah!!!slowly crawlin the walls er(as if!!!! i can hardly walk up the hall nvr rmind climb a wall lololol) i pity these babies hi when they come. avin a half wit of a mother like me          lmao!!!!

chat l8r me lovlies      

p.s any tips on how to amuse ones-self (no dirty comments loopers) over the next few weeks wud be greatly appreciated      something that dont involve money,drivin,leavin the house......shall i go on


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone , well i have two lovley embies back in mummys tummy   
I had a hell of a time after ec , i have been so sore since , i did warn the doc that i would be in pain after As i was last time as well , but i think he thought i was over reacting , but he soon knew about it when i came round   , the pain was so bad in the end they had to give me a shot to ease it   
They were all great over there , they are far better than origin. They showed us are wee embies and we got a photo as well and DH was so pleased he got to be more involved this time and loved seeing the embies on the screen  , he kept on saying to me OH look they are good ones , they look just like me         
Hes really chuffed that his swimmers are 100 percent , just have to keep reminding him that it was all my nagging to take vit that helped them      

God i am so glad to be home , and get to see my kiddies after school , so excited cant wait lol lol   

Holly , are you really bored sitting at home hun , its hard to find things to do . I had a cleaning fit with mywee boy , god there wasnt a thing in the house that i hadnt cleaned , and with my wee girl i just sat about and ate and ate and ate     think i put on a couple of stone with her , and it all went straight to me        

Emma hope you enjoy your pamper session hun , relax and enjoy its just what you need   

Betty , cant beleive you wee ones are a year old , they grow up so quick , have you a big birthday party orginised for them 

Sq,, thats great that they will see you every 2 weeks , helps keep you mind at rest if just a wee bit , cant believe your 17 weeks as well 

Shaz how you keeping hunnie ?? And hows the lovley wee Aya doing 

Loopy did you get that comp fixed yet lol 

Glitter another set of twins     Im sure you would love it     
What age are your ones now ?


----------



## emak

Holly and DH Congrats on the birth of your perfect wee twins   so happy for you both.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Congrats holly and DH really pleased for you hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

congratulations holly and dh on birth of gorgeous baby boy and beautiful baby girl,well done xxx


----------



## pink tulip

Hello Ladies,

Firstly, big congrats to Holly on the birth of your twins,wonderful news. And sweet chilli, sounds like you've got some crackin little embies on board, keep them warm and snuggly.

Glitter gave me the number for a fortune teller a few weeks ago and there is quite a waiting list for her. Anyway, I went to see her on Wed night and she was amazing. She read my cards and it was incredible what came through. I'll get straight to the point - she told me that I would be pregnant within the year and that spring was the time I would be making announcments, that my life would change forever  . I honestly wasn't expecting that. Absolutely flabbergasted but it has given us a little boost  

Glitter thanks for the info - I would recommend her to anyone.

That's my lurking over for tonight

Love PT xx


----------



## glitter girl

Pink Tulip  Wow, glad to hear you got a positive reading . I can still remember her predicting twins for me, tbh I never really believed her or took it seriously until it actually happened, she was adamant,  she has told me so many things that have come true so far, it would scare you  . According to her last Reading I will be pregnant AGAIN with TWINS by 2011 , bring it on . Wishing you all the very best Hun, will be looking forward to hearing your news very soon  .


----------



## shaz2

oh girls pm the ladies number, id love a reading xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Pink Tulip...that is fab news missus            

Glitter girl ..twin boys       

shaz i second that ..i would love to go ..im going to a fortune teller at the end of the month can wait, is she in belfast ??

loopone hows A doing on the teething front 

holly hows the twingo's settling in


----------



## shazd

Fertility Information Day
Saturday 27th November 2010 (9.30am - 4.00pm)
Castle Upton Suite, Hilton Hotel & Country Club, Templepatrick, Ballyclare, BT39 ODD
The day will contain talks involving people working in the field of infertility including:
 Factors affecting Fertility/Investigations into infertility
 Male Factor
 Female Factor
 New developments in fertility treatment
 The role of the Embryologist
 The role of the Nurse in the fertility journey
 The emotional journey through infertility
There will also be an exhibition area including clinics, companies in the field of infertility,
alternative therapists, patient support organisations and possibly more.
The objective of the day is to provide information for everyone, no matter what stage you are at
in your journey. If you work in the field as a Clinician, a Nurse, an Embryologist, a Social Worker or a
Counsellor the day will give you an opportunity to get together, gather and share information thus
creating a better understanding of each others roles and the patients’ needs.
The fertility day is being held in a safe and discreet environment. Everyone is there for the same
reason. Your details will be kept totally private. There are no name badges. Photography is prohibited
(except speaker’s photos). Booking confirmations will be sent via email or dispatched in plain
envelopes.
COST - £5 to patients initially (limited number of tickets available at this price, after 29 Oct - £, £20 for
those with a professional interest – includes tea/coffee and sandwich lunch).
Please complete the attached booking form.
Sponsored via educational grant from Merck Serono. Other sponsors include Origin Fertility Care and
the Regional Fertility Centre.


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls are we going to get this tread going again , missing the craic and dont want to post on bumps board as i dont feel comfortable enough until 12 weeks or more lol   

Were is everyone


----------



## holly01

Howdyyyyy Folks!!!!
All soooooooooooooooooooooo quiet over er!
easy knowin all the muskateers are mammies now eah   
Loveeeeeeeeee it...........

Sooo Christmas next then wooohooooooo must get the ole chimney cleaned out for the big guy!!
Emmm whens our Christmas get together then 
Alls good with the twingles,gettin big n gorg every day.

okedokee gotta go Celebrity on


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all!

Just popping on!!!  

Thrilled to bits Sweetchilli that you're going to be a Mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!  Well done you!

Mega congrats Emak on the safe arrival of Olivia - gorgeous name!  Hope she is sleeping & feeding lots & Mummy is doing ok!

All fine with us.  Now 28 weeks!  Still can't believe how lucky we are.  Think of you all often tho I'm seldom on & I cross all my fingers that soon all of you on here are Mummies.

Love & hugs
Sharon
xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

it's been a while, eh!! Just popped on for a wee quick nosey to see how everyone is?

Loopyone, lmao at the thought of you typing on your I.phone, I can just picture you cursing away at it, it took me a while getting used to mine . How's A? Cute as ever I bet!

Shoppingqueen, hope alls going well for you hun xo

Holly, how's them wee gorgeous babies of yours doing? And how are you coping? Hard work, eh?

Emak, congrats again on baby Olivia, I'm sure you're still up there on cloud 9, enjoy!!!

I know I've forgotten loads of people, blame my bird brain, honestly my memory is just awful lately. anyway, my two wee ducklings are doing really well, over 9 months old now, I canteven begin to explain the mischief they both get up to together, wee rascals never give me a minute. I'm so looking forward to our first Christmas together as a family, I could actually cry tears of happiness trying to picture their wee faces on Christmas morning with all their presents 

Take care everyone xo


----------



## emak

Hey gals and all the babas hope everyone is well im guessing that you are all as busy as me at the moment ,these babies sure do take up a lot of time ,i sometimes wonder how i filled my days then i remember ******** and on here played a big part   
Loopy im sure you and DH are really excited to play santa this year i cant believe that A is 10 months already   ,like you i do feel for all the ladies that are still waiting for their wee miracles because when i think back to how i was this time last ,i wasnt in a good place at all ,was even considering not proceeding with tx no3 as couldnt face anymore heartache ,if it wasnt for the fact that i had already bought and paid for my meds i might not be in the very very wonderful position im in now.Hope you can get out shopping tomorrow.

Holly hows the twiglets doing ,honestly dont know how you twin mammies do it ,im exhausted.What weight are they now? BTW HAPPY BIRTHDAY.xxx

Shaz looking forward to our lunch date on friday ,lets hope the snow doesnt put a stop to our plans.

Glitter and Betty again just wanna say dont know how twin mums cope ,your washing machine must never stop lol .....lovin the pics of the beautiful babies on **.

Well as for me ,im lovin being a mum at long last have found it quite over whelming sometimes and even now can be a bit weepy    .Think because most of my pregnancy was difficult with "issues" then having a couple of health scares after Olivia was born hasnt helped ,still feeling quite exhausted but my doctor has warned me that it will take a few months for my energy levels to increase due to blood loss so still on the double iron BUT i wouldnt want my life to be any different .Olivia is thriving she was weighed last wednesday and was up to 9lb 11oz ,so im guessing she must be at the 10lb mark now ,she loves her food (like her mammy) and you can really see her face filling out .She had bad colic so the health visitor has changed her food to c&g comfort which def seems to have helped loads .She was always quite unsettled from about tea time until last bottle at night which was making for stressful evenings ,since monday night though we have got into routein of putting her up to bed after her bottle at around 8 WOW what a difference she is more alert during the day and we are getting some quiet time in evening....even managed to dust off the cobwebs from laptop tonight     ,she still gets another feed after 11 and will wake once during the night ,so not too bad really  
Looking forward to playing santa too ,only pressies under our tree at the moment are for the little lady ,im gonna be like a big kid opening them for her      
Anyways thats the update from the K household ,hope to hear from the rest of you all soon.
E xxxx


----------



## holly01

LMAO!!!!muskateermum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy new year 2u all


----------



## shaz2

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE XX

Wats with the name change musketeermum lol


----------



## betty-77

hey girlies, thought this thread had gone   

how is everyone doing? 

shaz was so upset when i heard your news, hope your o.k    

Muskateermum photies on ******** were brill, looked like a great  wee day   

Holly and glitter how you getting on with the twins? hard work isnt it!!  both mine are running about now, dont know if that makes things easier or harder though!!

girls think of you all often, just so busy with these two and work i never really get on to read what everyones at.  love checking in to ******** and looking at photos and updates though, still dont post much there either though.

dont think pt or yella look in anymore, big hugs girls if you do, would love to hear from yous   

Betty xx


----------



## weeza82

Hello? hello? hello? hello? (BTW, that's supposed to be echo-y like in a cave)

I'm just dropping by for my 6-monthly catch-up lol! 

Hope all is well with everyone. A belated happy Christmas and New Year to you all. All the photos I sseen on ** looked like a great time was had by all. 

Like Betty says, I think of you all often, but time never seems to be on my side to get on here or ** for a really good chat. 

Louise xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hello long time no speak      
MusketeerMum yea i am reading  just had to pull me finger out and start posting again lol lol 
Did miss A get your phone         
Well i have got past the 24 week mark and now am starting to relax , baby is kicking like mad   

Shaz How are you hun , massive hugs       

Emak hows you and your wee women ??

Babypowder , if your getting time to look in , hows you and twins doing ??
MusketeerMum is right we have to get this thread going again i have been on everyday , bored cause i am not working and the whole of ff seems really quiet now , its all these wee babas arriving no one can get a chance


----------



## weeza82

Wassup!!! (sorry for the very irrelevant 90's greeting but....... it popped into my head and I like it lol)

Hey ladies, 

What's the crack? I made it back again, 5 months earlier than scheduled lol. 

Not much crack here, just got letter of offer for tx in RFC on MAy AF, now panicking that I'm not as "ready" mentally or physically as before but heyho, I'll get sorted 

L


----------

